# iwn0 rates behaving badly, very wierd connection



## orphansec (Jul 5, 2016)

Sorry if this is a little choppy, I pieced together two different discussions I had on the mailinglist.

I currently have all the iwn options enabled(that im aware of) and built into the kernel.

In my /etc/rc.conf file I have


```
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="-ht WPA SYNCDHCP"
```

Ok without "-ht"

`ifconfig wlan0`

```
media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet MCS mode 11ng
status: associated
ssid myrouter channel 1 (2412 MHz 11g ht/20) bssid xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
country US authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF
TKIP 2:128bit tx power 15 bmiss 10 scanvalid 60 bgscan bgscanintvl 300
bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 64 protmode CTS ampdulimit 64k
ampdudensity 8 -amsdutx amsdurx shortgi wme roaming MANUAL
```

With


`ifconfig wlan0`

```
media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/12Mbps mode 11g
status: associated
ssid myrouter channel 1 (2412 MHz 11g) bssid xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
country US authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF
```

I have no internet at the moment while sitting next to the router. Earlier I took the laptop upstairs, rebooted, and was able to ping google 39 times with 0% loss and an avg time of .34 sec. It was working flawless, I ping() again as I was walking back downstairs to the router, the avg time increased to .45 sec with 15% loss. Still everything was working fine until I rebooted again next to the router, now I am back to getting "host name look up" errors.

upstairs I noticed OFDM/18Mbps. Downstairs it's dropped as low as OFDM/6Mbps (currently without any connection im sitting at OFDM/24Mbps)

`wlandebug +rate`


```
amrr_node_init: non-11n node
AMRR: nrates=0, initial rate 0
amrr_node_init: non-11n node
AMRR: nrates=12, initial rate 96
link state changed to up
AMRR: current rate 72, txcnt=11, retrycnt=16
AMRR decreasing rate 48 (txcnt=11 retrycnt=16)
```

Lastly, I went to the intel site and downloaded iwlwifi-6050-ucode.9.201.4.1.
tgz, unzipped, b64encoded() and `cp`'d the new firmware into /dev/iwn/iwlwifi-6050-41.28.5.1.fw.uu It didn't fix the problem, but seemed to slow down the randomness of the debug rates. Thanks to anyone that can help.

Also just incase.

5  feet from the router
`ifconfig wlan0 list sta`

```
xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx  AID=1  CHAN=1 RATE=24M RSSI=23.5 IDLE=0 TXSEQ=27 RXSEQ=4112 CAPS=EPS FLAG=AQE  HTCAP WME
ATH RSN WPA WPS
```
upstairs...

`ifconfig wlan0 list sta`

```
xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx  AID=1  CHAN=1 RATE=48M RSSI=17.5 IDLE=0 TXSEQ=4 RXSEQ=4112 CAPS=EPS FLAG=AQE  HTCAP WME
ATH RSN WPA WPS
```


----------

